# Ho do you check your RAM Speed?



## Hamster (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi all!

As i found no Sub-Forum specifically for RAM talk, i decided to post here.

If one of you guys could be so kind to tell me how to check what speed my RAM works at. I know its measured in MHz. But i have no idea how see it. Been checking the usual System Tab in the computer options. And ive tryed to tried the Dxdiag in the 'Run' function, but it didnt say.

Im hoping for an answer, because im not very knowledged in Computer Hardware stuff.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

You can check with everest
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
free download 
This will also tell you far more info as well
Your information you want will be on the main page too the left you will see a computer drop down, expand that and click on "Summary"
on the right window look down to "System Memory"


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello & welcome to TSF: :wave: 


download and install Everest Home edition >>>> you will find all kinds of helpfull system info in there >>> and yes your memory question = :grin: 

free tooooooo:


http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

enjoy


----------



## Hamster (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the REALLY fast, and excellent help. 

Really great program, Alot of stuff to check there.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Blackduck smoked me on that one >>>>> Kudos !!!! :wave:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

ahhh but I bet you didn't have to go back and fix your spelling mistakes Joe ; )


----------



## Hamster (Sep 2, 2006)

Hmm... i sense internal rivalry here 


Ah well, friendly "competition" never killed anyone.


----------

